# April 3rd Long Island Show question



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if the race track is going to be at this show for an ECHORR SS race?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe Anthony is bringing his. Hang on.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Nope*

There will be NO track at the April 3rd HOCARS show in 
long Island, NY
The race for the trophy is the October show only:wave:

Bob Beers


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok thank you.


----------



## Camar0crazy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey..

Is there a way we can find out when and where the shows are? 
Thanks

Bob


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks like i can make this one!:thumbsup:


----------

